
Show HN: Learn and practice flashcards in a different way - oigovoz
https://oigovoz.com?invite=HN
======
oigovoz
quick practice explains the idea - listen to cards. there are strategies
[https://oigovoz.com/strategies](https://oigovoz.com/strategies) and user can
also configure favorite voices (speed and volume) I encourage people to sign
up and give it a try.

~~~
wingerlang
Did you reply to me?

Quick practice doesn't explain anything, it just throws you into the flashcard
sequence.

Looking at the strategies, is the differentiator of this app that it lets you
hear words slowly and "per word"?

Is there a way to say the word before the sound speaks it? Hearing the word
seems to defeat the purpose, shouldn't you be saying it first so that you can
evaluate if you were right or wrong?

------
wingerlang
How is it different?

